# Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden



## crizzler (13. April 2013)

*Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

Die britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde Office of fair trading (OFT) unterstellt dem Geschäftsmodell von Free-to-play Spielen unlautere Methoden, welche Kunden dazu nötigen Geld zu bezahlen. Im Fokus der Behörde sind vor allem die Vielzahl von vermeintlich kostenlosen Spielen auf Mobilgeräten.



> We have criticized the free-to-play model, especially on mobile devices, for their inherent design traits: namely, idea that they are “gambling with a 0% chance for the house [developer] to lose.”
> “We are concerned that children and their parents could be subject to unfair pressure to purchase when they are playing games they thought were free, but which can actually run up substantial costs,” claimed the OFT.
> The model is being investigated on suspicion of being ”misleading, commercially aggressive or otherwise unfair.”
> Quelle: pcgmedia



Das Register welches das OFT zur Anklage erhebt, klingt wie die einer kriminellen Organisation: Irreführung, Gruppenzwang, aggressive und unfaire Geschäftspraktiken. Es wird darüber hinaus unterstellt dass solche F2P-Titel gerade auf junge Kunden Druck ausüben. Denn vor allem Kinder laden sich diese Spiele auf ihre mobilen Endgeräte und müssen daher besser vor solchen Praktiken geschützt und ferner die Eltern über solche Spiele besser aufgeklärt werden.

Kurios: Crytek und Electronic Arts machten es kürzlich von sich Reden weil diese Free-to-play-Modelle als Grundlage für zukünftige Releases sehen, da diese von Kunden nachgefragt und diese Modelle überaus populär wären.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

War mir schon öfters mal aufgefallen das man nur per " pay to Win " weiterkam, und ich halte dieses Verhalten auch derzeitig für praktikabel.


----------



## Malkolm (13. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

Was ist an der Aussage von Crytek und EA so kurios?
Die haben alle eine Verantwortung gegenüber ihren Investoren, ein Verzicht auf dieses Geschäftsmodel wäre sehr fahrlässig.
Von einer Firma die von sich sagt "wir verzichten auf gewinnbringende Geschäfte, weil sie potentiell dazu genutzt werden könnten dumme Leute auszunehmen" würde ich sofort mein Kapital abziehen.


----------



## ph1584 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Was ist an der Aussage von Crytek und EA so kurios?
> Die haben alle eine Verantwortung gegenüber ihren Investoren, ein Verzicht auf dieses Geschäftsmodel wäre sehr fahrlässig.
> Von einer Firma die von sich sagt "wir verzichten auf gewinnbringende Geschäfte, weil sie potentiell dazu genutzt werden könnten dumme Leute auszunehmen" würde ich sofort mein Kapital abziehen.



Man kann auch mit legalen und "angemessenen" Methoden Geld verdienen. Es ist halt nur nicht mehr so viel, sondern eine dem Aufwand "angemessene" Summe. Kein Spielehersteller wird Konkurs gehen wenn er F2P aufgibt und sich dafür mehr auf die Ursprünge der Spiele konzentriert. Dann zahlen die Leute, wie ich auch, gerne Geld für gute Leistung.

F2P und Microtransaktionen sind nicht das Wundermittel der Spieleindustrie. Das ist Kreativität und kundenorientierte Leistung.


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*



ph1584 schrieb:


> Man kann auch mit legalen und "angemessenen" Methoden Geld verdienen. Es ist halt nur nicht mehr so viel, sondern eine dem Aufwand "angemessene" Summe. Kein Spielehersteller wird Konkurs gehen wenn er F2P aufgibt und sich dafür mehr auf die Ursprünge der Spiele konzentriert. Dann zahlen die Leute, wie ich auch, gerne Geld für gute Leistung.
> 
> F2P und Microtransaktionen sind nicht das Wundermittel der Spieleindustrie. Das ist Kreativität und kundenorientierte Leistung.


 
Ach und THQ war nicht Kundenorientiert oder sehr Kreativ? Oder Ion Storm und Looking Glass.


----------



## Z3rno (13. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

Immerhin gehen sie mal dagegen vor, ein Hauptgrund warum ich etliche Stunden LOL gezockt habe, ist die Tatsache, das man auch ohne Geld auszugeben zu denn guten gehören kann.


----------



## beercarrier (13. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Was ist an der Aussage von Crytek und EA so kurios?
> Die haben alle eine Verantwortung gegenüber ihren Investoren, ein Verzicht auf dieses Geschäftsmodel wäre sehr fahrlässig.
> Von einer Firma die von sich sagt "wir verzichten auf gewinnbringende Geschäfte, weil sie potentiell dazu genutzt werden könnten dumme Leute auszunehmen" würde ich sofort mein Kapital abziehen.



vorallem werden die invenstoren begeistert sein (selbst wenn sie vorher ea und crytek in die ecke gedrängt haben) wenn diese sich dadurch einen schlechten leumund erwerben und so die geschäftsgrundlage zerstören. die spiele branche sind keine rohstoffkonzerne ohne die es nicht geht, sie haben auch nicht das repoutare ihrer großen schwester der glücksspielbranche, wenn sie erst den ruf von jamba-handy-klingeltönen-abos haben ist es für sie aus.

btt:
find ich richtig. noch nicht geschäftsfähige sollten für ihre dummheiten von ihren eltern bestraft werden, nicht vom gerichtsvollzieher.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (13. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

Für Smatphone-Spiele mag das gelten, aber für den PC gibt es einige Spiele, die zwar f2p, aber nicht p2w sind, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## butter_milch (13. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

Wäre schön, wenn unser eigener Verbraucherschutz auch langsam im 21. Jahrhundert ankäme.

F2P artet in 90% der Fälle in P2W aus und für Leute die dies nicht sehen, habe ich auch nichts übrig. Soll man sie ruhig ausnehmen.


----------



## McClaine (13. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

Das einzigste was populär ist, ist etwas "umsonst" zu bekommen... 

dem ist meist aber nicht so, erste Irreführung. 
Die zweite ist Gruppenzwang - logge dich in Fratzenbuch ein, spame teile deine Erfolge mit Freunden für Gewinne deinerseits (angeblich).
Aggressiv und unfair ist das dritte - kaufe für 99Eur ein paar drecks Münzen oder spiele 200Std um an den Punkt zu kommen, den man mit Münzen sofort erreicht. Meistens MAßLOS ÜBERTEUERT und teilweise schon grenzwertig an Nötigung laufen diese Games. Also alle Punkte im Startpost mMn richtig.

Und wem das noch nicht reicht muss halt dauert Online sein, Werbung bewundern, die laufen über den Bildschirm saust oder schlichtweg einfach ne "Vollversion" kaufen, die dann im Endeffekt mit DLC´s bepflastert wird.

Meiner Meinung nach ist die aktuelle Free to Play Sitution nicht tragbar, ja eigentlich total fürn Arsch. Aber leider lassen sich zu viele von "Free" blenden oder können einfach nicht über den Tellerrand blicken und es erkennen...
Solange wie die Industrie durch ihre Minitransaktionen (wobei 20Eur und mehr wohl nicht mehr so Mini sind...) so goldig daran verdient, wird es weitergehen und noch schlimmer werden.
Daher finde ich es richtig - Erwachsene sollen ihr Geld raushauen für was sie wollen, sind ja wohl smart genug, aber Kinder / Jugendliche sollten davor bewahrt bleiben. 

MfG


----------



## ph1584 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ach und THQ war nicht Kundenorientiert oder sehr Kreativ? Oder Ion Storm und Looking Glass.



So vereinfachen kann man das nicht. Ein Unternehmen geht nicht einfach so in Konkurs. Kreativität ist wichtig, nur muss man das auch vermarkten können. ZB Kodak: Echt geniale Erfindungen, massiv viel Kohle verdient und natürlich massive Managementfehler. Wenn die Einhaltung eigener Patente durch andere Firmen nicht verfolgt wird, ist es kein Wunder das man irgendwann Konkurs geht.


----------



## Netboy (13. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

Ein generelles Verbot von Free-to-play, das wärs


----------



## Verminaard (13. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*



Netboy schrieb:


> Ein generelles Verbot von Free-to-play, das wärs


 
Wirst du in unserer Geiz ist toll Gesellschaft nicht hinbekommen.
Egal wo du hinschaust, zum Großteil wird einfach nur um jeden Euro gefeilscht.
Teuer duerfen Sachen gar nicht sein, ohne gleich massiv kritisiert zu werden.
Am liebsten sehen sich Leute, wenn sie was tolles gekauft haben, und dabei auch noch ein Megaschnaeppchen gemacht haben.
Ich glaube eher, da wird das Gefuehl, schlauer als Andere gewesen zu sein, als positiv empfunden.
Gerade von Leuten die finanziell eigentlich weniger Probleme haben, sehe ich solch ein Verhalten immer wieder.

Das zieht sich halt durch alle Gesellschaftsschichten. 
Die ganze Spieleindustrie betreibt ja Forschung wie sie uns am Besten das Geld aus den Taschen ziehen kann.
Das vermeintliche Free2Play ist wohl doch eine sehr gute Methode, und solang das mit so offenen Armen empfangen wird, wird sich da nichts massiv aendern.


----------



## Isoroku (14. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

Mein Senf:

Ich kann die Kritik in gewisser Weise nachvollziehen. Gerade Menschen mit noch nicht ganz gefestigtem Charakter (speziell Kinder und Jugendliche) laufen Gefahr, bei F2P-Spielen das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen zu bekommen. Aber das Geschäftsmodel zu verbieten könnte man dann Overkill nennen. Einschränkungen? Ja! Die Idee, dass nur geschäftsfähige Bürger (d.h. 18+) in F2P-Titel investieren dürfen (spielen dürfen sie schon vorher; Ich denke, dass das auch notwendig wäre, gerade im Sinne von Bekanntheitsgrad und Kundenbindung beim jew. Titel) halte ich für Weiterverfolgungswert! 
Natürlich gibt es eine ganze Reihe schwarzer Schafe, bei denen es wirklich nur darum geht, den Spielern möglichst schnell, möglichst viel Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es mMn auch lohnenswerte F2P-Spiele, bei denen ich dann gerne mein Obolus entrichtet habe (von irgendwas müssen und sollen die Macher ja auch leben). Bsp. WoT: Ich habe dieses Spiel lange und ausdauernd gespielt, und mittlerweile (nach 2 1/2 Jahren) einen höheren zweistelligen Betrag investiert, und ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass mir das Geld abgezogen wurde: In Anbetracht der Dauer, über die hinweg ich mit diesem Spiel unterhalten und bespaßt wurde, sind knapp 100 EUR ein sehr fairer Preis. 
Z.Zt. spiele ich Startrek Online und habe noch keinen Cent dafür ausgegeben, was allerdings durchaus noch passieren könnte; Je nach dem, wie lange mich das Spiel noch motiviert. Jedenfalls kann ich auch bei diesem Titel nur sagen: Für die Zeitspanne, die ich bis heute mit diesem Spiel verbracht habe, wären 10 oder 20 EUR, die ich möglicherweise ausgeben werde, absolut fair, man ganz davon abgesehen, dass noch etliche Stunden Spielspaß dazu kommen werden... 

MfG!

Iso.


----------



## DarkScorpion (14. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*



ph1584 schrieb:


> So vereinfachen kann man das nicht. Ein Unternehmen geht nicht einfach so in Konkurs. Kreativität ist wichtig, nur muss man das auch vermarkten können. ZB Kodak: Echt geniale Erfindungen, massiv viel Kohle verdient und natürlich massive Managementfehler. Wenn die Einhaltung eigener Patente durch andere Firmen nicht verfolgt wird, ist es kein Wunder das man irgendwann Konkurs geht.


 
Mein Antwort bezog sich auf die Aussage das Kreativität und Kundenorientierung die Wundermittel sind um erfolgreich zu sein


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

Kein Wunder, dass alle Publisher so scharf auf Free2Play sind. Damit können sie den Leute, die nichts bezahlen wollen ein kostenloses "Rumpf"-Spiel anbieten. Die können das dann zwar zocken, kommen aber nicht weit ohne Geld zu investieren. Oder man kommt zwar weiter, allerdings nur erheblich langsamer und sehr mühevoll.

Da die meisten die Mühe scheuen und auch keine Eselsgeduld besitzen, wird eben investiert. Natürlich wird man nicht dazu gezwungen, aber wenn den Leuten das Spiel gefällt und sie schneller weiterkommen wollen, dann sind sie schon angefixt. Und durch die ganzen Mikrotransaktionen verliert man auch sehr schnell den Überblick, vor allem dann, wenn noch Bezahlmethoden wie Kreditkarten oder Paypal ins Spiel kommen. Dann wird noch ein Item und noch ein Item gekauft und irgendwann hat man 100€ investiert, ohne es wirklich zu merken.


----------



## hanfi104 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*



Netboy schrieb:


> Ein generelles Verbot von Free-to-play, das wärs


 Auf garkeinen Fall. LoL und WoT sind die einzigen Spiele die mir noch Spaß machen. Beides F2P aber nicht! P2W.
Wenn du sagst: Ein generelles Verbot von *Pay-2-Win*, das wärs. Gerne


----------



## Andrej (14. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

Free to Play ist ja an sich nichts schlechtes,solange es im Rahmen bleibt.Ich wollte mir z.B. C&C Generals 2 kaufen - jetzt kommt es aber als free to play,wenn ich jetzt 50 € investieren muss um es komplet zu bekommen ,wieso nicht.
Wo ist da der Unterschied,ob ich es mir für 50€ komplet im Laden kaufe oder für 50€ durch Microtransaktionen im Internet erwerbe?Es ist das Gleiche.

Aber ich glaube nicht,dass es so kommt.


----------



## McClaine (14. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

Ob man nun im Endeffekt aufs gleiche Geld wie für nen Vollpreistitel oder sogar günstiger kommt ist eigentlich egal. Wobei ich denke das geduldige Menschen mit F2P sogar günstiger spielen 

Das Ziel solcher Free2P(l)ay Titel ist logischerweise die Masse zu erreichen.
Ob nun 100000 Kunden 50Eur für Vollpreistitel zahlen oder 300000 Kunden ca 20Eur Micropayments für Free to Play ausgeben macht eben den Unterschied. Deshalb der Erfolg.
Ebenso darf man die ach so bösen Raubkopierer nicht vergessen. Warum ein Free to Play cracken und Online stellen wenn es das eh kostenfrei gibt -> laut Ubi also mehr als 50% mehr Kunden 

So oder so erreichen die Firmen damit mehr Kunden und mehr Umsatz. Ich für meinen Teil muss sagen, das ich keineswegs ein geduldiger Mensch bin, wie der großteil der modernen Menschen eben. Der Alltag ist purer Streß, Fastfood boomt weil man keine Zeit fürs kochen hat etc...
Und genau da setzt Free to Play eben an: Es nutzt die ungedult der Menschen, ja fordert gerade zu dazu auf, sich Inhalte schneller zu besorgen, unmengen an Zeit und nerven zu sparen, gegen einen "kleines" Entgeld eben.
Das finde ich so aggressiv und unfair den Gamern gegenüber, das ich keinen Bock mehr habe mir so ein Spiel überhaupt anzusehen.

Ich bin halt noch von "damals" verwöhnt. Kein Online Zwang, keine Zwangsanmeldung, eine schöne DvD Hülle samt Handbuch und Serial, vollwertige Spiele, die durch vollwertige Nachfolger fortgesetzt wurden...und kein "Free to Play mit Microtransaktionswahnsinn".
Und heutzutage die traurige Realität: Online Zwang, Zwangsanmeldung für jedes Spiel ein anderer Anbieter, Downloads zum Vollpreis und Handbuch als lausiges PDF, halbgare Spiele die mit DLC´s aufgefüllt werden... und Free to Play mit Microtransaktionswahnsinn, in dem man zwar glaubt nicht viel Geld auszugeben, aber z.B. 20x5 Eur ist eben auch Geld, über das man sehr, sehr schnell den Überblick verliert.

Soll aber jeder für sich entscheiden, wenn ich mir aber auf Android Store die F2P Games ansehe - sind bestimmt schon mehr als 50%, kommt mir leider die Galle hoch. 
Unmengen an Rechten, Werbung und für lausige 1000Coins soll man 10Eur zahlen. 

Es gab doch mal ne Zeit, da konnte man für einige Euros sehr lange Zeit, ohne großen Stress und Aufwand, sich einfach seinem Hobby, dem Spielen hingeben. Und nu ist alles so ein Zirkus, dank sei dem Kapitalismus


----------



## kühlprofi (14. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*



McClaine schrieb:


> Ob man nun im Endeffekt aufs gleiche Geld wie für nen Vollpreistitel oder sogar günstiger kommt ist eigentlich egal. Wobei ich denke das geduldige Menschen mit F2P sogar günstiger spielen
> 
> Das Ziel solcher Free2P(l)ay Titel ist logischerweise die Masse zu erreichen.
> Ob nun 100000 Kunden 50Eur für Vollpreistitel zahlen oder 300000 Kunden ca 20Eur Micropayments für Free to Play ausgeben macht eben den Unterschied. Deshalb der Erfolg.
> ...



Einerseits gebe ich dir Recht, andererseits wird niemand dazu gezwungen z.B. einen Premiumaccount zu kaufen oder ein neues Mäntlechen für ein Pferd in Age of Empires - daher finde ich die unterstellung der Verbraucherschutzbehörde etwas sinnfrei.
Doch werden wir dazu genötigt? Klar wenn einer aus irgendwelchen Gründen überall immer der beste und nr.1 sein will oder sich mit Hilfe von Geld Vorteile erschaffen will, so soll er doch.

Was du als aggressiv und unfair empfindest ist schlicht und einfach eine gute Verkaufsstrategie. Anscheinend gibt es auch genügen Leute die das genau so wollen!

Ich muss für mein Auto auch nicht die geilsten und schönsten Felgen für 10 000 Euro kaufen, nur weil es diese auf dem Markt gibt, damit ich das geilste Auto habe. Vernunft ist mMn nicht die Verantwortung der Publisher, sonder der Eltern, Erziehung und des gesunden Menschenverstands.

Und so positiv ist diese Nachricht auch nicht, ob mit oder ohne F2P, irgendwo her muss das Geld kommen und zwar schlussendlich von uns Kunden. 

Mfg


Mfg


----------



## McClaine (14. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Einerseits gebe ich dir Recht, andererseits wird niemand dazu gezwungen z.B. einen Premiumaccount zu kaufen oder ein neues Mäntlechen für ein Pferd in Age of Empires - daher finde ich die unterstellung der Verbraucherschutzbehörde etwas sinnfrei.
> Doch werden wir dazu genötigt? Klar wenn einer aus irgendwelchen Gründen überall immer der beste und nr.1 sein will oder sich mit Hilfe von Geld Vorteile erschaffen will, so soll er doch.
> 
> Was du als aggressiv und unfair empfindest ist schlicht und einfach eine gute Verkaufsstrategie. Anscheinend gibt es auch genügen Leute die das genau so wollen!
> ...



MMn wird hier einfach die menschliche Natur ausgenutzt, genauso die Naivität von Kindern und Jugendlichen, daher finde ich die News schon passend. Gezwungen wird keiner, schon klar, aber schon erschreckend was die letzten paar Jahre, gerade im Spielebereich so abging. Und genau diese Verkaufsmodelle, fördern höchstens noch diese negative Richtung, die dieser Wirtschaftskreis nimmt.
Gut für Puplisher, schlecht für uns. Aber naja 


Ja, gibt leider genügend, die sowas mit offenen Armen empfangen


----------



## ph1584 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

Wie will man sicherstellen das die Spieler volljährig/ über 16 sind? Ein Button ala: "Bitte bestätige das Du 18/16 Jahre oder älter bist um diesen Inhalt downloaden zu können".

Das funktioniert in der Praxis einfach nicht. zB: Wer von uns war schon so ehrlich und hat auf die Jugendfreigabe bei Spielen geachtet und sich daran gehalten??? Ich nicht...


----------



## Anchorage (14. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

Man muss es ja nicht Spielen. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen, Skill muss man haben...


----------



## kühlprofi (15. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*



ph1584 schrieb:


> Wie will man sicherstellen das die Spieler volljährig/ über 16 sind? Ein Button ala: "Bitte bestätige das Du 18/16 Jahre oder älter bist um diesen Inhalt downloaden zu können".
> 
> Das funktioniert in der Praxis einfach nicht. zB: Wer von uns war schon so ehrlich und hat auf die Jugendfreigabe bei Spielen geachtet und sich daran gehalten??? Ich nicht...


 
Das ist ein heikles Thema. In erster Linie, finde ich, sind die Eltern dafür verantworlich ihre Kinder [Betonung auf Kinder] aufzuklären ggf. zu kontrollieren was sie am PC machen - vorallem auch im Internet! Es gibt schon Möglichkeiten, das Alter zu kontrollieren und zwar mit Hilfe vom Personalausweis. Doch auch dieser kann ein frecher Bengel schnell der Mutter entwenden und die Eingaben betätigen  Seiten zu sperren mit Kindersicherungsoftware - häufig ein Problem, da die Kinder manchmal versierter sind  mit dem Umgang mit PC's als die Eltern.

Und ob der Grossteil der Kunden, welche DLC's, Zusatzinhalte etc. kaufen tatsächlich minderjährige sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln, schon alleine deswegen, weil Geld in diesem Alter oft beschränkt vorhanden ist .

Ich persönlich hatte bisher noch nie ein Problem damit, habe aber schon öfters von WoW-Spielern gehört die sich dadurch einen riesen Schuldenberg aufgebaut haben. Meiner Meinung nach ist aber jeder selbst dafür zuständig, egal ob Spielsucht oder drogensucht..

@McClaine, wo wird in Verkaufsstrategien nicht die menschliche Natur (psyche) ausgenutzt?
In Supermärkten wird die Abluft von Bäckereien gezielt umgeleitet, damit es ja überall nach frischen Gipfeln riecht. Bei Automessen räkeln sich auf sämtlichen Karossen hübsche Ladys...


----------



## KonterSchock (15. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

wird zeit das es ein ende findet, f2p gehört von der Bildfläche, online zwang auch..... ist grausam geworden, wo bleiben die klassischen cd´s installieren und gut ist, das online zwang ist eine Frechheit, die Industrie ist eine Mafia geworden....das böse gewinnt, die ehrlichen verlieren.


----------



## kühlprofi (15. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

Ich habe hier eine passende Antwort zu den klassischen CD's 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Online "Zwang" finde ich in der heutigen Zeit nicht schlimm, sondern sogar praktisch! Welcher Gamer hat in der heutigen Zeit schon keinen DSL-Anschluss..Gezwungen ein Spiel mit Onlinezwang zu kaufen wird ja auch niemand. 
Auch hängt der Onlinezwang sehr oft auch mit Raubkopiererei im Zusammenhang und da bin ich als ehrlicher Käufer dafür.


----------



## DarkMo (15. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

hier stellt sich halt wirklich die frage, wer bestraft gehört. die dummheit der kunden, oder die ausnutzung der selben durch die entwickler? ^^ und naja, das lässt sich auch ganz einfach lösen: back to the roots mit dem mobile *phone*: lasst das wieder kommunikationsgeräte sein und verzichtet auf den ganzen games rotz. lenkt nur in der schule ab (das hat damals snake scho geschafft und heute wirds sicher nich besser ^^) und verführt dazu, die eigene inkompetenz gassi zu führen. das is scho irgendwie ne spirale. dumme kleine kinder werden vom handy so abgelenkt, dass die schule nich fruchtet und die werden dumme große kinder. wow!

ich muss mal fix ne verschwörungstheorie entwickeln *afk*


----------



## McClaine (15. April 2013)

@ kühlprofi
Ja schon klar das da mit allen Mitteln gekämpft wird. Aber gerade bei diesem thema finde ich es eben sehr erschreckend. Besonders wie schnell das ganze abgedriftet ist.
In den Smartphone Shops ist mittlerweile ein "normales" Spiel zur seltenheit geworden. 
Wenn das beim Pc auch noch so kommt seh ich echt schwarz...^^


----------



## beercarrier (15. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

vorallem was mach ich wenn das spiel gut ist und ich es nochmal durchzocken möchte, vor 10 jahren ein realistisches szenario. noch mal ein bißchen cheaten weil die nächsten level eh langweilig werden?


----------



## debalz (15. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

Vielleicht bin ich zu alt dafür, aber wenn ich irgendwo f2p lese, geht mein Blick gleich weiter so wie beim TV-zappen wenn DSDS kommt, es ist für mich gleichbedeutend mit Mangel an Qualität und Kunden/Zuschauerfang. Mag sein dass es einige faire und gute f2p-Titel gibt, aber ich möchte beim Spielen nicht, dass Mitspieler bessere Chancen haben, nur weil sie mehr Geld bezahlt habe für das gleiche Spiel. Ich gebe zu fast nur BF3 zu zocken, aber wenn es dort bessere Waffen/ Fahrzeuge gäbe, für die ich ewig lange spielen muss und einer kommt daher, kauft sie gleich zu Anfang und haut mich damit ständig weg - fände ich mehr als ärgerlich! 
Letzten Endes ist imho der einzige wesentliche Grund für die Einführung von f2p durch die Spielbrangsche die größere Gewinnchance. Wer jedoch viele Spiele spielt kann sich so wenigstens einen Eindruck verschaffen, Demos gibts ja fast nicht mehr- trotzdem, wenn ich sehe dass Leute hunderte von Euros für z.B. ein WoT ausgeben und dafür mit veralteter Grafik und wenig abwechslungsreichem Gameplay leben müssen, dann verzichte ich bis jetzt gerne auf dieses Modell.


----------



## bofferbrauer (15. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ach und THQ war nicht Kundenorientiert oder sehr Kreativ? Oder Ion Storm und Looking Glass.



Nicht wirklich imo was den ersten anbelangt, der zweite hat mit Daikatana und Deus Ex: Invisble War zwei schöne Flops produziert und Looking Glass hat sich generell überhoben. In beiden letztgenannten Fällen war es auch der Publisher Eidos, der die Studios schloss (jeweils nachdem die Chefentwickler Warren Spector (2x) Tom Hall und John Romero die Studios verließen und somit die Studios führungslos waren) und keine Bankrotterklärung

THQ ist des übrigen vor allem am festklammern an der WWE Wrestling Lizenz zugrunde gegangen. Die Lizenzkosten explodierten aber die Spieler, die dieselbe Engine und insgesamt das gleiche Spiel immer wieder aufgewärmt bekamen, blieben aus und entwickelte sich ab 2009-10 zum Millionengrab, das die anderen Spiele nicht Wettmachen konnten. Schon gar nicht mit dem all zu massiven Marketingaufwand, den man in den USA betrieb und teilweise alleine mehr kostete als das Spiel später an Einnahmen brachte. Das konnte einfach auf Dauer nicht gutgehen


----------



## KonterSchock (15. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

Online zwang als normal zu sehen ist erschreckend....kaufe gern Spiele aber es nervt mich.... Und denke mal ein Haufen Leute hier auch...mit dem Online zwang.

Online zwang ist zu Normalität geworden, und warum weil der Spieler das Spiel mit spielt. das Daten von euren Rechner gezogen werden ist doch auch illegal, ist dies normal? ich glaube kaum! falls ihr das noch nicht wisst, wir alle werden als Täter gesehen, doch die schlimmsten sitzen ganz oben, ea / etc.....


----------



## -Shorty- (15. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Online zwang als normal zu sehen ist erschreckend....kaufe gern Spiele aber es nervt mich.... Und denke mal ein Haufen Leute hier auch...mit dem Online zwang.
> 
> Online zwang ist zu Normalität geworden, und warum weil der Spieler das Spiel mit spielt. das Daten von euren Rechner gezogen werden ist doch auch illegal, ist dies normal? ich glaube kaum! falls ihr das noch nicht wisst, wir alle werden als Täter gesehen, doch die schlimmsten sitzen ganz oben, ea / etc.....


 

Thema verfehlt oder?


Meiner Ansicht nach kann man das F2p-Modell nicht so einfach Plattform-übergreifend gleichstellen. Das F2p durchaus funktionieren kann zeigt unter anderem LOL oder auch WoT, aaaaber was da im Moment auf den mobilen Plattformen abgeht ist schon ne ganz andere Nummer. Bei den meisten Antworten hier werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen, denn F2p auf PC's bietet enorme Vorteile für den Kunden erstmal reinschauen zu können und dann zu entscheiden was es einem Wert ist, im mobilen Spielebereich endet das F2p beim 3ten Level. Real Racing machts vor, geht alles kostenlos, aber will man mal keine 30min auf Reparaturen, Zusatzteile oder gekaufte Wagen warten solls Geld kosten.
Der Drang dem Spieler Kohle aus der Tasche zu ziehen ist im mobilen Bereich noch viel größer als am PC. Dagegen wirken manche 30€ DLC's harmlos.


----------



## kühlprofi (15. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Online zwang als normal zu sehen ist erschreckend....kaufe gern Spiele aber es nervt mich.... Und denke mal ein Haufen Leute hier auch...mit dem Online zwang.
> 
> Online zwang ist zu Normalität geworden, und warum weil der Spieler das Spiel mit spielt. das Daten von euren Rechner gezogen werden ist doch auch illegal, ist dies normal? ich glaube kaum! falls ihr das noch nicht wisst, wir alle werden als Täter gesehen, doch die schlimmsten sitzen ganz oben, ea / etc.....


 
Es ist doch praktisch für ein Spiel automatisch Updates via Internet zu erhalten, ein Spiel innert 10 Minuten herunterzuladen um gleich loszulegen, Online einkaufen anstelle mit dem Auto (Umweltverschmutzung) in den nächsten Shop eine DVD (Umweltverschmutzung) zu kaufen (Preis höher da Gewinnmarge für Shop inbegriffen). 
Es gibt nicht nur negativ Punkte am Onlinezwang, vielleicht sogar weniger als postive!



Wer zieht denn Daten von unserem Rechner, bzw. welche Daten? Meinst du im Allgemeinen Daten die für die Kommunikation zuständig sind, dann ruckrzuck das Modem ausschalten 

Bitte nicht wieder ein neues Gerücht in die Welt setzten von wegen Origin studiert unsere Lebensläufe und Jahresbudget.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

Ich denke er spricht von dem Origin Skandal vor 1,5 Jahren...

Wobei mir das dermaßen am Popo vorbei geht, zockt ihr im Büro oder am privat PC?
Und wer seine kritischen Daten nicht entsprechend schützt konnte auch vor Origin oder Steam ausgeleuchtet werden...

Stell mir immer vor wie so jmd schnell noch Online-banking, nen Geschäftsabschluss in Hongkong und Battlefield3 gleichzeitig abwickelt...


----------



## kühlprofi (15. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich denke er spricht von dem Origin Skandal vor 1,5 Jahren...



Ah ja, könnte noch sein.. habs vorhin eben auch gerade noch editiert bevor ich deinen Post gelesen habe


----------



## Isoroku (15. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Es ist doch praktisch für ein Spiel automatisch Updates via Internet zu erhalten, ein Spiel innert 10 Minuten herunterzuladen um gleich loszulegen, Online einkaufen anstelle mit dem Auto (Umweltverschmutzung) in den nächsten Shop eine DVD (Umweltverschmutzung) zu kaufen (Preis höher da Gewinnmarge für Shop inbegriffen).
> Es gibt nicht nur negativ Punkte am Onlinezwang, vielleicht sogar weniger als postive!...



Tut mir leid, aber hier muss ich widersprechen. 
Zum einen haben die auto-Updates durchaus ihre Vorteile, aber wenn Steam mich fast täglich mit irgendeinem Update-Quatsch nervt und ich während dessen dann nicht spielen kann (was vielleicht ja überhaupt der Grund war, warum man den Rechner überhaupt angeschaltet hat) bin ich -milde ausgedrückt- mächtig angepisst. Hat schon Sessions gegeben, wo von der Entscheidung "Ich spiel' jetzt mal was.." bis zum ersten tatsächlichen Spielgenuss über eine halbe Stunde vergangen ist... das hat's so früher nicht gegeben.
Also zusammenfassend: Auto-Updates schön und gut, aber 1x die Woche (gerne seltener) sollte reichen!... Alles darüber hinaus nervt einfach nur!

Zum anderen ist das Umweltargument, beim besten Willen nicht haltbar. Der immense Hardwareaufwand, (gleichbedeutend mit Elektroschrott in wenigen Jahren) + der gewaltige Strombedarf, den entsprechende Server-Infrastrukturen nun mal in Anspruch nehmen, kann man nicht gerade als Umweltsschonend einstufen... letztlich ist es aus Umweltsicht egal, ob Du ein Spiel downloadest, oder im Laden kaufst... nimmt sich beiden jetzt nicht sooooo viel...

MfG!

Iso.


----------



## DarkMo (15. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

zudem kann man ja laufen und muss nich fahren


----------



## fire2002de (16. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

Real Racing 3 ist so ein spiel, ohne geld gibts keine top parts! der vorgänger war noch so schaffbar aber RR3  kannst völlig knicken!

spiele ie WoT und StO haben die einzigen vernümftigen bezahlmodelle die es noch gibt. wobei sto auch erst umgebaut hat und es jetzt so wie es ist ok ist.
mfg


----------



## rept.jah (20. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

Die Briten haben Recht! Hinter Free2Play steckt, wie hinter jedem kommerziellen Produkt, eine bestimmte Verkaufspsychologie. Im Falle F2P ist diese besonders perfide, denn es handelt sich um die "Anfix"-Methode weil die gerade bei Games besonders gut funktioniert.

Ruckzuck hat man nämlich einige Stunden mit so einem "Gratis"-game verbracht und schon ist man mittendrin. Je länger man gespielt hat, umso unwahrscheinlicher wird, dass man bald wieder aufhört und umso wahrscheinlicher, dass man zum ersten Mal nen Boost oder nen Charakter, Waffe, Spielgeld, sonstwas kauft... und damit zum zahlenden Kunden wird.
Soweit nichts neues aber dass man anscheinend nicht zum Kauf getrieben wird, erleichtert sogar noch die Entscheidung, im Spiel Geld auszugeben, weil man denkt, man handelt freiwillig. Gleichzeitig entzieht sich der Spielbetreiber quasi jeder Verantwortung. Dabei sind die meisten Games schon vom Design her auf das jeweilige Zahlungsmodell ausgelegt.

Solcherlei grenzwertige Verkaufspsychologie haben z.B. auch die Macher von Call-In Live-TV-Quiz-Sendungen ausgiebig gepaukt, um damit ihre Umsätze zu generieren. Ich finde nicht, wie einige hier, dass naive Menschen es verdienen, abgezockt und ausgelacht zu werden. Ich finde eher, man sollte sie schützen und dafür gibt's den Verbraucherschutz. Nicht nur in Großbritannien.


----------



## Redbull0329 (23. April 2013)

Schwierige Frage. Es ist doch so, man zögert einfach ab einem gewissen Punkt das Erreichen des nächsten Levels hinaus. Der Spieler will die bisherige Geschwindigkeit beibehalten und zahlt dafür. Bin ich leider auch schon oft drauf reingefallen. 
Aber grundsätzlich finde ich das F2P Modell in Ordnung, solange es weiterhin Vollpreistitel gibt.


----------



## DarkMo (26. April 2013)

*AW: Britische Verbraucherschutzbehörde unterstellt Free-to-play Geschäftsmodell unlautere Methoden*

man muss ganz einfach nur nix zahlen wollen. wenn geld nicht als alternative zur verfügung steht (also vom willen her), dann können die doch werben und anfixen wie sie wollen. ich versteh das immer nich >< zock auch ne menge f2p games und hab nirgends auch nur einen cent ausgegeben. ich WILL einfach nich, also mach ichs auch ned. aber die meisten sind wohl einfach nicht willensstark und beeinflussbar


----------

